# To all boxers....



## lost_tortoise (Apr 21, 2003)

Have any of you experienced any permanent light sensitivity?  I have been concussed more than I care to mention over the years and what used to be a temporary light sensitivity seems to have become quite permanent....and progressively more painful.  Haven't had any neurological scans yet, but I am definitely considering it as the increase in sensitivity has me more than worried!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

I know about the (pseudo)-Parkinsonianism, but why light sensitivity? Damage to the retina from being banged about?


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't know the answer to that.  I only experienced the light sensitivity a couple of times during concussions, but now it seems to be permanent.  Like most pain, I try to ignore it as much as possible, but sometimes it is very disorienting and distracting...not good things in a conflict.

~geoffrey~


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2003)

A story in today's Indianapolis Star (Early Edition) says that heavyweight boxer Brad Rone died during a match in Cedar City, UT, apparently from a punch he took at the end of the first round.

He was fighting to earn moeny for his mother's funeral. She had passed away earlier in the week.


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

i made it up to light heavyweight before a blood clot behind my eye stopped me. i also know dougie fought for money to buy a place for his wife to live. people fight for alot of reasons and you have be prepared for the results of that. a big hats off to any man that gets into the ring. they are gladiators.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *A story in today's Indianapolis Star (Early Edition) says that heavyweight boxer Brad Rone died during a match in Cedar City, UT, apparently from a punch he took at the end of the first round.
> 
> He was fighting to earn moeny for his mother's funeral. She had passed away earlier in the week. *



MMA Deaths: 1 ( in an unsanctioned event somwhere in the Ukraine)
Boxing Deaths: Thousands(?)

Just fealt the need to through that out  there.  How commone are long term problems such as light sensitivity in the sport of boxing?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Have any of you experienced any permanent light sensitivity?  I have been concussed more than I care to mention over the years and what used to be a temporary light sensitivity seems to have become quite permanent.... *



lost_tortoise,
Just out of curiousity, if I might ask, how long was your boxing career in years and bouts?  Are you still an active fighter? 

:asian:


----------

